# Letting Pax know you can accept credit cards for tips



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

How do you advertise? 

I've seen SteveK2016's sweet tablet setup, but I don't think I'm ready to do that yet. 

Any pics of signs would be great, and thank you in advance.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

You can also illegally skim the card and sell the info. Win, win


----------

